# Central New York



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Any news yet? Did qualifying finish today? Placements?

Thanks,

Paula


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Qual to last series

#'s 44,7,8,16,24,28,33,35


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

#4 not 44


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

OPEN CALLBACKS AFTER THE 1ST SERIES:

4,5,7,9,11,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,25,33,34,36,37,39,
42,45,46,51,59,60,63,65,66,69,70

33 TOTAL
________
BABI MAC BREAKAWAY


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

QUALIFYING PLACEMENTS

1ST - #16 DIESEL H/ERIC BABIN O/ MARION STROUD
2ND - #35 DIESEL H/RICK MILHEIM O/PAT GAULT
3RD -#7 DRAKE H/ROBERT RECKART O/MICHAEL & MISTY SANDERSON
4TH -# 8 STONEY H/ERIC BABIN O/MICHAEL CROW, JERRY DAY
RJ - #4 JACKSON P/H JERRY WILKS

JAMS - 24,33

OPEN CALLBACKS TO THE LAST SERIES

5,7,14,15,16,19,20,23,33,45,46,65,70

13 TOTAL


AMATEUR CALLBACKS GOING TO THE 3RD SERIES

2,4,7,10,11,13,17,18,20,26,31,32,33,37,39,41,42,43,44,53,54,56,60

23 TOTAL 


DERBY CALLBACKS TO THE 3RD SERIES
2,3,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,17,19,20,21,22,26,27,28,29

18 TOTAL

CONGRATS TO ALL IN THE QUALIFYING!!!
________
Ferrari f1 642 specifications


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

2,10,11,13,31,33,37,39,41,42,60

11 total
________
VAPORIZER WHOLESALER


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st - 70 Buck o/h Bill McCourt
2nd - 65 Hawk H/Bruce Koonce O/Bruce Brown
3rd - 19 George H/Dave Mosher O/Marion Stroud-Swingle
4th - 15 Harm O/H Robert Larson
RJ - 14 Pogo O/H John Russell

Jams - 5,7,16,33,46
________
BUY EASY VAPE VAPORIZER


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

Brenda thanks for the updates


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

I heard Sureshots TKO tyson WON the Derby


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2007)

Thats what I hear as well, big congrats to Nathan and "Chicken". Not too shabby!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results

1st- 29 Tyson H/Eric Babin O/Nathan & Trisha Batts
2nd- 26 Charlie O/H Steve O'Connell
3rd- 11 Dreamer H/Eric Babin O/Ken Neil & Brenda Little
4th- 8 Rose H/Dave Mosher O/Marion Stroud-Swingle
RJ - 22 
Jams - 20,21


Amateur Results

1st- 41 Pow O/H Martha Russell
2nd- 10 Talon O/H Bob Willow
3rd- 13 Toot O/H Kate Simonds
4th- 39 Tugger O/H Bob Willow
RJ - 33

Jams - 60,37,11,2

Congrats to All !!
________
Drug Testing


----------



## Chief Batman (Nov 20, 2005)

crimsonking said:


> Thats what I hear as well, big congrats to Nathan and "Chicken". Not too shabby!


Thanks!! 

Congratulations Brenda! That is now two 3rd's for Dreamer in her first three trials!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Well alrighty Martha!!!!!  Go gettum girl! :wink:

Thanks for the updates Brenda!

Angie


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

Chief Batman said:


> crimsonking said:
> 
> 
> > Thats what I hear as well, big congrats to Nathan and "Chicken". Not too shabby!
> ...



Congrats Nathan and to think you were ready to sell TYSON CHICKEN on Ebay at 6months old :lol:


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Ken and Brenda ~ Congratulations on Dreamer's 3rd in the Derby and Elsie's Jam in the Am!!!

P & J


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

What Jenn said! Way to Go!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

Jenn said:


> Ken and Brenda ~ Congratulations on Dreamer's 3rd in the Derby and Elsie's Jam in the Am!!!
> 
> P & J


Go Elsie!!! And congrats Dreamer!

-K


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Way To GO Martha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Katie


----------



## Susan Young (Apr 13, 2004)

Congratulations to Bill and Buck on their blue in the Open! 

:lol: I guess Buck wanted to keep up with his littermate, Miss T, who took the blue a few weeks ago!

Susan ...... who feels very lucky to get to throw birds for these dogs


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

check171 said:


> I heard Sureshots TKO tyson WON the Derby


Congrats, Nate and Tyson! Looks like Tyson's off to a good start.

Keep up the good work.

Travis


----------

